# Bases de donnes > Oracle > Livres >  [Livre] Bases de donnes PostgreSQL - Gestion des performances, de Gregory Smith

## Community Management

Bonjour,

La rdaction de DVP a lu pour vous l'ouvrage suivant:
Bases de donnes PostgreSQL - Gestion des performances, de Gregory Smith, paru aux ditions Pearson







> PostgreSQL est rput pour sa richesse fonctionnelle, sa stabilit et, depuis la version 8.1, l'amlioration srieuse de ses performances. Cela satisfait les utilisateurs exigeants, mais peut aussi drouter ceux n'ayant pas l'exprience d'un SGBD aussi complet. Cet ouvrage dtaille les points essentiels  connatre pour obtenir les meilleures performances avec PostgreSQL, de la version 8.1  la 9.0. Il s'adresse aux administrateurs qui utilisent ou vont utiliser PostgreSQL, ainsi qu'aux dveloppeurs souhaitant des informations sur son fonctionnement interne pour la conception d'applications clientes. Tout administrateur doit pouvoir anticiper les problmes de performances lis aux montes en charge d'applications de plus en plus sollicites. Ce livre prsente chaque dmarche permettant d'obtenir les meilleurs rsultats : choix des composants matriels, matrise des paramtres de configuration, oprations de maintenance, optimisation des requtes SQL, supervision des index, analyse de performances, solutions de rduction des points de contention - notamment via la rplication avec PostgreSQL 9.0, et le partitionnement des donnes. En pratique, le parcours d'optimisation d'un SGBD n'est ni linaire, ni dfinitif ; il faut non seulement revenir rgulirement sur un aspect ou un autre, mais galement ajouter  ces modifications une bonne part de surveillance et d'valuation. L'avantage de ce manuel est de vous faire connatre toutes les options  votre disposition, les secrets du benchmarking et du profiling de bases de donnes, les meilleures fonctionnalits au cour de PostgreSQL ainsi que les outils externes pour superviser l'ensemble de votre systme, le rendre plus simple d'utilisation et plus performant.



L'avez-vous lu? Comptez-vous le lire bientt?

Quel est votre avis?

Exprimez-vous!! Votre avis nous intresse...

----------

